# L'Oreal Kids Shampoo & Conditioner (no tears)



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi!

I bought the blue shampoo and the purple conditioner for kids from L'Oreal (both say "no tears"). Does that mean it's okay if it runs in my puppy's eyes? Sorry if this is a dumb question, but I just want to be cautious, and I certainly do not want to do anything that will hurt her beautiful little eyes. Please let me know, thanks!!!

-Sophie's Mama


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Hi!
> 
> I bought the blue shampoo and the purple conditioner for kids from L'Oreal (both say "no tears"). Does that mean it's okay if it runs in my puppy's eyes? Sorry if this is a dumb question, but I just want to be cautious, and I certainly do not want to do anything that will hurt her beautiful little eyes. Please let me know, thanks!!!
> 
> -Sophie's Mama[/B]


I think it's ok, just try to keep it to a minimum, although that isn't that easy when you have a rambuctious dog in the bath tub!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

^^^ Yeah, unfortunately, Sophie wiggles around like crazy when I bathe her, but I will do my best to keep it from running in her eyes. Thanks for responding!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Just a thought...kid's shampoos can be very harsh as far as the sulfates go (cleanser ingedients). Even though they are tearless, they can be quite harsh on the hair--even the ones w/ conditioners. I have two skin kids whom I have been taking care of their hair now for years and I stay away from the kid's stuff as much as possible, although sometimes they'll bug me for it since it comes in such colorful bottles, characters, etc. Anyway, my point is that it may be "tearless" but don't know how good it is for the hair. Also, baby/kid's shampoos usually are made with a different Ph balance than the ones for adults. Both my kids have scalp problems & eczema so I've had to study soaps and shampoos a lot over the years. If you do use a kid's brand, I'd follow it up with a secondary, good hydrating conditioner. Or else you may end up with a dry, tangled mess. Good luck!!


----------

